# 5 Gallon Stocking. Need suggestions ASAP!



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
I just got my friend a 5 gallon tank. There are 2 Amazon Swords, and 1 Green Ribbon plant.
The tank is heated.
The current stocking is 1 Giant Danio. I need a few more fish, so do you have any suggestions?
And please, only common fish like as I can get at Petsmart.
Also, I can't get rid of the Danio, so please only fish that will live w/ the Danio.
I was considering getting 2 more danios and some sort of algea eating fish.
Please reply ASAP!
Thanks,
Manoah Marton


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

With one giant danio you are already overstocked in that tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree, I would have said one betta only.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Only fish I would suggest for a 5 gallon tank would be Endlers.

I'm not a fan of putting betta's in very small tanks. Yes I know they can survive in small tanks, but like anyfish, they would be happier in atleast a 15 gallon tank.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

White clouds would be good.

Or maybe a pair of honey gouramis (although not with a giant danio).

Or a betta (also not with a giant danio)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you can't get rid of the Danio, just keep the danio... that really is unfortunately all that you should in that tank.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Dump the fish and get some cherry shrimp!


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

I got crabs! In my 5 gallon tank i mean... actually only one, and hes a fidler. Hes doing some dance and flashing his claw around.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok please get rid of the diano and do this....
5 white clouds 
1 beta 
2-3 otos


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Darkside said:


> Dump the fish and get some cherry shrimp!


I really like this idea. Plus they breed like crazy and sell real easy.


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

leopartner123 said:


> I got crabs! In my 5 gallon tank i mean... actually only one, and hes a fidler. Hes doing some dance and flashing his claw around.


I had a huge one and it was really fun to watch but it died  not sure why



> Ok please get rid of the diano and do this....
> 5 white clouds
> 1 beta
> 2-3 otos


That sounds like too many to me. A school of 4-6 neon tetras would do great.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Addesyn said:


> leopartner123 said:
> 
> 
> > I got crabs! In my 5 gallon tank i mean... actually only one, and hes a fidler. Hes doing some dance and flashing his claw around.
> ...


Fiddlers need access to dry land for long term survival.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I have 2 male betta's in a 5 g. divided tank and they are doing great.. :fish: :fish:


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

> Fiddlers need access to dry land for long term survival.


Ah ok. The LFS guy said they would be fine without it but apparently he was wrong.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have seen many betas in 5 gallon tanks. Actually I was at a relatives house a couple weekends ago and she had two betas in a 5g with a divider in the middle. I felt sorry for them, they barely had any room to move at all.


----------

